# Tank Leaks



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

How common is it to have a small tank leak?
I've never had one leak before, but I am 99% certain that I have one that i'll have to replace. The leak is at the bottom of the trim and very slowly seeping.
I figured larger tanks were more prone. Thoughts?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

It can happen to any tank. Resealing a small tank is very easy to do. But you can also purchase a new one for pretty cheap

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Putting a new bottom bead of silicone, IMHO is a bandaid solution and I would suggest cutting out the"corner sealing bead" and putting in a bottom EuroBrace. Not only will it seal the leak but give more bonding surface to hold the panes in place.

I do this with all "off the shelf" aquariums that the client wanted for that piece of mind of never having a leak and blow out.

HTH


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks. Never thought I’d need to deal with it in a ten. Learn something new...


----------

